# Plant ID



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey everybody. Collected some plants and not really sure what I have. Can anybody tell me what these are?

Thanks in advance!



























The red stemmed plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Picture #2 is a _Lindernia_ species. Picture #1 looks like a young plant of the Mississipi buttercup, _Ranunculs laxicaulis_, but the plant seems too large to be that. I can't even guess on the other pictures.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Where did you collect these? Location can help us ID things more accurately. 

I think #2 is a _Hypericum_ species, not a _Lindernia_. They look similar, but _Hypericum_ tends to get that silvery-looking sheen when you put it in the water. I've seen it grow submersed in the wild, but never heard of it being sucessfully maintained in an aquarium.

#4 doesn't strike me as a true aquatic, but I'm not sure what it is, so I could be wrong.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

They were collected in West Tennessee at a State Wildlife Management Area (with permission). 

The first definitely isn't buttercups or anything similar. It was growing in bog-like conditions with water about 1/3 of the way up the stems. The area where they were growing is a cove where the water is down right now. They were literally covering a 100ft x 100ft area. There was a lot of Ludwigia and tons of Hydrocotyle mixed in as well as clumps of sedge. The drier areas were covered in hairgrass. 

The second was found growing at water's edge and about 2 to 3 inches of water. It looked like Bacopa out of the water. As soon as I submerged it at home, it turned an icy silver mint color with rosy pink tips. 

The third was emergent. It is doing very well submerged.

The last one was at water's edge and is doing pretty well submerged. It is reaching for the top pretty quickly.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

The second one doesn't look at all like Hypericum out of the water. It isn't weedy looking at all. It grows in very tight clumps of plants.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> The first definitely isn't buttercups or anything similar. It was growing in bog-like conditions with water about 1/3 of the way up the stems. The area where they were growing is a cove where the water is down right now. They were literally covering a 100ft x 100ft area. There was a lot of Ludwigia and tons of Hydrocotyle mixed in as well as clumps of sedge. The drier areas were covered in hairgrass.


Sounds just like where I find _Ranunculus laxicaulis_: Here is a picture I took:









The purple plant is L. glandulosa. The green one is _Ranunculus laxicaulis_.

Picture of older plants. The flowers are very small.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

Here are some shots from the collection site.

This is number one.


















This is number two. 









These are just extras of the area - for drool effect..... They are a little short on hydrocotyle. 














































This is the lake from the cove where I collected the plants.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

HeyPK said:


> Sounds just like where I find _Ranunculus laxicaulis_: Here is a picture I took:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, looks a lot like it!


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I stand by my earlier statement - that's a _Hypericum_ species. It looks like an immature plant, possibly, but nonetheless it is one.

For comparison, here's some H. ellipticum growing along the edges of a pond down the road from m house:








Yours is probably not this species, as I don't recall its range extending as far as western TN, but it's a close relative.

Here's a photo of the same species in bloom - note the foliage shape in comparison to your plant.

HeyPK, I'm loving that wild Ludwigia glandulosa. Gorgeous color - I'm totally jealous of you guys in the south and your awesome local plant species.


----------



## donh1298 (Aug 4, 2011)

asukawashere said:


> I stand by my earlier statement - that's a _Hypericum_ species. It looks like an immature plant, possibly, but nonetheless it is one.
> 
> For comparison, here's some H. ellipticum growing along the edges of a pond down the road from m house:
> 
> ...


Cool! I'll buy that!! Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that is indeed a _Hypericum_.

BTW, I have grown _H. ellipticum_ submersed. Didn't do all that well.


----------

